# DynaVap VapCap



## Hackerman (Apr 9, 2018)

I can't believe the number of people over at FC that live and die by their DynaVap VapCap.

It's basically a one-hitter that vapes instead of combusts.

They START at $60. Custom wood covers take them well beyond $100.

Who would waste money like that........... I would. LOL

I got the basic 2018M. I think it was $60 at puff-it-up. Or, you can buy it direct from DynaVap.

Well, I certainly see why people love these. 

I'm not sure how to describe the hot but if you like the standard one-hitters that we have used for years, the VapCap is a must have.

I just got mine this morning and I am already in love with it. I can see this is going to be my go-to for one hits.

I don't really like that it uses a lighter rather than batteries but I am going to build an induction heater for it.

Very highly recommended and...... Hackerman doesn't like anything. LOL


----------



## Locked (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks. Showed the wife their video on YouTube and she immediately wanted one. 

Got a 2018M.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 9, 2018)

This thing is nothing short of amazing.I am really trying to cut back on smoking. As I get older smoke seems to affect my breathing more and more. I have managed to be off cigs since Dec 9th but smoking 10 to 20 joints a day still has it's effects. LOL

I used a standard 1-hitter for years and this is right there with it.

So far, DynaVap does not offer an induction heater for it but the factory rep says they are planning one. There are several DIY people building them but it looks pretty easy (parts are all on Amazon or eBay) to make yourself.

Here's a link to one of the DIY guys making heaters...

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_202eBzWeF7rkTjqV5sWumPxtbSNtfjqOZEs1i9d16k/edit


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 10, 2018)

I don't have time this morning to check it out, but.....Just curious--how is it considered a vape (and non-combustion) if you use a lighter?


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 10, 2018)

It has a chamber and a condenser. The lighter provides the heat that would normally be supplied by a battery.

It has a timing device so you don't under or over cook it. If you go past the limit, you can see some combustion on the ash. However, if you do it according to directions, it comes out a nice brown ABV.

I was amazed. The hit is more robust than a cigarette. Way more. LOL Not something I'm used to in the vape world. FC is converting me. LOL

I have resurrected my Arizer vapes as well. They have all kinds of adapters now so everything goes through your bong. Vaping though your bong is about as smooth and tasty as it gets. LOL

I am going to get an on-demand dry herb vape for my bong. You would not believe the hits these things provide without combustion. Unbelievable.

However, I'll say one thing..... nothing is cheap. Especially the good stuff. These people are taking advantage of the new market and getting maximum price points for this stuff.

I mean, come on. A one-hitter is 18 to 20 bucks. And it comes with the case and stash box. The VapCap is $60 bare and the kit is over $100.

I am looking at one of the high end hand helds also, Check out the Mighty and The Crafty. What can make a hand held vape worth that kind of money.

I'm going to find out. LOL


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 11, 2018)

Hammy, if you have not ordered yet, I heard they are going to have a 420 sale next week.

I may actually buy another one. LOL

These things are pretty neat with one limitation... It's definitely a ONE hitter. LOL Actually, you get about 3 or 4 good hits from one heating session/bowl but after that is smoked, you definitely need to wait a few minutes for it to cool down before you can fill it again. Definitely not a party pipe. LOL

One guy picked his up so hot it left a DynaVap logo on his finger. LOL

Still, a pretty awesome piece.


----------



## Locked (Apr 11, 2018)

I already ordered and it will be here Friday. Can't wait. I will probably build an induction heater down the road. For now, I will just use my trusty torch. The wife is psyched.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 11, 2018)

I was going to mention a torch lighter. LOL A regular lighter will work but it is sooty and makes the cap all dirty. Plus it takes a few seconds longer. About 10 to 15 seconds with my torch and almost 30 seconds with a Bic.

I tried my Berz-o-matic torch and it was too much. It caused the outer edge to combust rather than vape.

I am definitely going to build an IH. The torch is, quite frankly, the downside of this whole setup.

Still, this thing is pretty awesome and I highly recommend it especially for joint smokers trying to cut back on smoke.

Which version did you get. I got the 2018 M.


----------



## Locked (Apr 11, 2018)

I got the same one. 2018M.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 12, 2018)

I just bought another one. LMAO

NONAVONG: Dark Wood

This is the model that is titanium and fits in my bong.

This thing will definitely give an incredible bong hit.

It's easy enough to make an adapter from a small cut of neoprene hose but I wanted to try the Ti to see if it's any different and it was on sale and I ordered some extra screens anyway and and and ....... OH, I also just bought a new Fury2. On demand handheld vape....

HELP ME HELP ME SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME ..... I HAVE IMPULSE BUYING DISORDER AND THE 420 SALES ARE KILLING ME.

I need a sponsor to get off this buying thing when I'm depressed. LMAO

PS 20% off code is CHIVE420 on the dynavap web site


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 16, 2018)

Hey Hammy, did you ever get yours? I got my second one yesterday.


----------



## Locked (Apr 19, 2018)

Hackerman said:


> Hey Hammy, did you ever get yours? I got my second one yesterday.



Yep. We got it a week ago tomorrow. Works great but you are right about the number of hits per packing.


----------



## umbra (Apr 19, 2018)

I bought 1 too


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 20, 2018)

These things are addicting. LOL There is an entire cult of people making stems and accessories for these.

One nice thing a guy called Pipes made is an induction heater and coil. Stick the Vapcap in the coil for about 5 seconds and ...... click. Neat idea. I am thinking about building one.

One guy built one out of a plastic coffee 'go' cup and made a stem that looks like a straw. LOL Looks like he is walking down the street sipping his coffee. LOL


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2018)

Hackerman, happy 420 dude!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2018)

Can you do concentrates in this vape?


----------



## umbra (Apr 20, 2018)

hash yes, shatter no


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks Umbra, and happy 420 to you.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 20, 2018)

Yeah, you can do shatter too. Use a pad or sandwich it between some pot. Doesn't work great for me but plenty of people are doing it.

For rosin, etc I have much better options. The Motobella Motar Quartz (spelling is wrong) is awesome.

If anyone is really interested in vapes, I bought about 15 of them this week and I have been testing them all.

I should know good from bad soon. LOL


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 20, 2018)

They are having flash sales today with 40% off.

I bought one of the models that fits in the bong and I'll never hit a bong the same way again. Awesome taste. Giant hit. Even better than a regular bong hit.

People are complaining that the site is crashing during the flash sales. LMAO

Today is definitely the day to buy anything cannabis.

puffitup.com is a nice vape shop in Nevada that ships fast and has good prices on vapes today.

Love my Fury2.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2018)

Hey hackerman, thanks for all the info. I wondered if you could get me a link for the

Motobella Motar Quartz ? couldn't find a thing. thanks again.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 21, 2018)

The manufacturer is out of China but I bought mine from milehighsupplies for 3 dollars more. Here is a list of sellers. Milehigh is the second one on this list. 

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...Xmotar+quartz.TRS1&_nkw=motar+quartz&_sacat=0

I also like the Sai Top Flow from Humboldt Vape. I bought this one direct from Humboldt but here's an eBay link..

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Saionara-S...5hPR6cIPnEsM_wg:sc:USPSFirstClass!44313!US!-1


The Sai Top Flow uses a titanium bucket. The Motar uses a quartz bucket.

Another nice one is the Divine Tribe V3. It uses a ceramic donut.


So, basically, you have 3 choices, quartz, Ti or ceramic. I like quartz best.

Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 21, 2018)

Rosie, someone else was asking about using the VapCap with concentrate so someone did a few pictures.

If you need to be a member to see these, let me know and I'll copy them here. Basically, he is taking a standard ss concentrate pad and shaping it to the VapCap.

http://fuckcombustion.com/threads/dynavap-vapcap.18853/page-628#post-1122587


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 21, 2018)

I got Bud one for fathers day. It will be good for him. he is a lightweight and need to switch to vape, although if it is lit by a lighter, isn't that smoke too?  I hope i don't try it out before i give it to him. Thanks hackerman.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 21, 2018)

The difference I think Rose, is that its only heated with the lighter not lit...but mayhaps Im lit...


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 21, 2018)

You're right Redeyes. The lighter heats the vape condenser. They are also coming out with an induction heater for people who are creeped out by the 'crack' method of this vape.

I am addicted to mine. There is a whole cult of people making stems and mouthpieces for these. You can get anything from exotic woods to solid gold. Some of the custom made stems are simply beautiful.

I'll see if I can post a couple pics.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 23, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Hey hackerman, thanks for all the info. I wondered if you could get me a link for the
> 
> Motobella Motar Quartz ? couldn't find a thing. thanks again.



Hey Rosie, just FYI. Not sure if you know it but the atomizers like the Motar and the SAI and, etc don't work on a standard pen type battery. You need to buy a box mod or mod box or whatever they are called. The pen batteries are not powerful enough.

If you have one, cool. If you need one, let me know and I'll try to make a recommendation.

I hope Mr. Rosie like his as much as I like mine.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 23, 2018)

I am following a thread at FC about the VapCaps and there's an entire cult of peole around this VapCap. LMAO

Some of the custom stems are simply beautiful. Apparently, this is pretty easy to do. I'll post a few pics of some of the more beautiful ones. Some are made by the user and others are available for sale from the person via PM or an Etsy store or something.

Check this one out..... 

View attachment Zy57V6p.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 23, 2018)

Hackerman, please talk to me about mod box? yes i need help with that. Thank you.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 23, 2018)

I am still trying to work it all out but it's a control box for the battery that's inside. You can adjust watts, temp, ohms and some other stuff. 

Here are the basics I learned...

Some have removable batteries and some have internal fixed batteries.

The best names I have read about are Joyetech (sometimes spelled joytech), Eleaf and Reuleaux. So far I bought an Eleaf and a Joyetech eVic. I am looking at the Reuleaux for my third.

I didn't like the removable battery option. You might read a lot about these batteries blowing up and how dangerous they are. Because they pack so much power in a small package, yes, they can be dangerous. However, almost every story I read on the internet about blowing up were in mod boxes that were DIY or some other item that did not have the proper overcharge and release control protection. Any box mod that has a brand name should be fine.

Also, from what I have read most of these batteries are very low quality except the Sony and the (Either LG or Samsung, I forget. I think LG) Anyway, stay away from off brand batteries.

The first one I bought was the tiny Joyetech eVic basic. Really cheap. Like 20 something bux. It works great and has all the features of the bigger, more expensive models just...... a smaller battery so it doesn't last long. In my hand with my heavy use, only a few hours.

The second one I bought was an Eleaf iStick Power. It is a little bigger but has a 5000mAh battery and this puppy never seems to run down.

They have 2 and 3 and 4 battery models that I am looking at but they are about 80 buxs...... geeze, 80 bux for a battery??? LOL

Let me know if you have any specific questions.

If you are searching eBay or Amazon, search tags might be.... "box mod", "510 battery", "Eleaf", "Joyetech" . I am also looking at the iJoy but most of them have iJoy batteries and I heard those are crumby batteries.

I didn't want to hassle with the charger so I prefer the ones with fixed batteries. However, if I only had 1 box and only 1 box, I might go with the removable type just so I would never run out. With 2 or more boxes, I always have a spare on the charger.

User's choice, I guess.

Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 23, 2018)

Geeze, take a look at this thread. This guy makes custom stems for the VapCap. He just offered a new "Tree Bark" looking stem. He offeres them in a myriad of beautiful anodized colors.

http://fuckcombustion.com/threads/custom-carbless-vapcap-ti-stems.25324/

Unbelievable.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 24, 2018)

Couple more.... 

View attachment 8Imkm2Y.jpg


View attachment CVD0GIa.jpg


View attachment E74MU9S.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 24, 2018)

Beautiful, love that carved one.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 26, 2018)

Hey Rosie, just a confirmation if you are still looking for a box mod. I took my Eleaf iStick out last night to our gig and it lasted all night long and still had over half a charge left this morning. This baby is awesome. And, you know I'm a heavy user so it's not like it got hit 2 or 3 times. LOL

Let me know if you need a model number or something.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 27, 2018)

i do need a model number or something. thank you!!!!


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 27, 2018)

Here is the auction I bought mine from. It was the best price at the time but you might find a better one now.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...var=552719936260&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 27, 2018)

I bought one of these cheap induction heaters on Amazon for 10 bux and it works great with the VapCap.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JFXSF9U/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

There are some inherent dangers with these induction heaters as they generate a lot of amps and can shock you pretty bad. It will heat a wire fast enough to burn you before you say ouch. 

Still, given some common sense and a little caution, I think I can design something that will be safe and easy. I think a glass tube inside the coil will work for a 'sleeve' to place the VapCan into for heating.

There are a couple designs floating around. I'll check them out and see if we can put together an inexpensive induction heater for the VapCap. DynaVap is coming out with one but it won't be until the end of the year. This thing worked for me TODAY so I am hot to trot. LOL


----------



## Locked (Apr 28, 2018)

Thanks for the link. I bought one of the cheap induction heaters for the wife. Her biggest gripe with the DynaVap was having to use the torch all the time.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 28, 2018)

Which one did you buy?


----------



## Locked (Apr 29, 2018)

Hackerman said:


> Which one did you buy?



The one you linked to on Amazon.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 29, 2018)

Be careful with that. It's in the 'raw' form and needs some tweaking to be safe.

Most of all, do not leave it turned on for more than a couple minutes. Even when they are not in use, they draw an incredible amount of amps. Eventually, it will burn itself (or the power supply) up. We are only using it for a few seconds at a time so we are safe.

The power supply will have to be a high power supply. I am using my 18v 3 amp bench power supply and 3 amps is not enough. I ordered a 6 amp, 12 volt power supply. It should be a constant current , not constant voltage but they are almost impossible to find so I went with what was available.

Also, gate voltage is weird on this module. I put a standard 10 amp switch on it and it was acting all weird. I had to flip it off and on to get it to go on. I think we're going to have to add a mos fet switch. I have seen some setups work without it and I would rather not use it but, I ordered one anyway.

Pipes used a glass tube inside his coil but I don't see that it is required and he has a glass cutter and I don't so, it's probably going to be raw coil unless I find a stock piece that fits. I doubt that.

Here is a link to the power supply I bought. I'm not 100% sure this is the right one but as soon as I get it and find out if it works, I'll post here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/AC100-240V...var=521046992596&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Here is the mos fet switch I ordered....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/15A-400W-M...448218?hash=item2ef404c25a:g:O1AAAOSwZQRYeEwQ

Again, won't know for sure if this works until I get it.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 29, 2018)

I am not ordering that until you tell me which one to get Hackerman, thanks for all your info.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 29, 2018)

Once I get a design that works, I'll post links to all the parts. 

What is cool is the different enclosures people come up with. Everything from cigar boxes to glass jars. LOL 

The coolest one is the one that's in a go-cup and the VapCap looks like a straw coming out of it. Pretty neat. 

View attachment 20161125_025259-1_zpspfzqm86x.jpg


View attachment 20161125_024458-1_zpsrqpiwp3u.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (May 9, 2018)

Hey Rosie, was it you that said you were going to buy the Motor rosin/concentrate attachment for Mr. Rosie?

I recently found an awesome way to adapt it to the bong.

This piece is the adapter from my Arizer ExtremeQ. Pretty much available anywhere. It's the only adapter I could find that allowed the use of one of these concentrate vapes without having to turn the vape upside down. And, if you do that, all the rosin spills out. LOL So, I used this adapter from my Arizer Extreme and a little piece of rubber hose to make it 'bongable'.

I love water pipes / bongs whatever they call them today. I use this for rosin most of the time, now. It's nice because it's 'on demand'. No waiting for heatup and no burning off your rosin during a session that you can't keep up with. The battery (or box mod) seems to last forever. I just switch between this and the VapCap Novavong (their waterpipe version) all day long. Back and forth and back and forth and back and forth. LOL

Oh yeah, once in a while I hit the G9 vape with a load of rosin. This is a standard mouthpiece I bought on eBay and I turned it upside down and it works great. Everything is 18/29mm so it all fits real sweet. I believe this will also work with the Dr Dabber that is like the G9.


----------



## Hackerman (May 12, 2018)

Sorry, I have not been on this Induction Heater thing lately. I got the high amp power supply and it didn't work. So, I had to get a refund and buy another one.  It should be here Monday so I'll be back on this.

I did buy the mosfet but I am going to try to make this work without it. I'll have something next week.

And, HG can clear this up but there is a washer that is always included with the standard toilet tank repair kit. The kit comes with 2 washers that are molded together and you tear them apart and use the one that you need and discard the other.

I always use the larger one and the smaller one goes into the parts bin.

This puppy fits around the VapCap M and fits it into a 14mm or 18mm bong just PERFECT. And, depending on where you placeit, you can entirely or just partialy cover the carb hole on the VapCap.

This is a perfect adapter to use the M with a bong without having to buy the DynaVap "vong" adapter like I did.

Also, I just bought something from a guy at FC called DDave. It's a glass bong adapter that uses the VapCap tip and cap. It does not use the condenser (the pipe that goes down the inside of the vapCap). It only uses the tip and cap. Here 's a shot.

I like this idea as I believe it will reduce the draw restriction and give a beefier hit (I hope).

Still, the VC give the tastiest bong hit yet. 

Here's the Ddave thing...

https://www.ddavemods.com/store/p68/The_VapCap_Water_Wand.html


----------



## Hackerman (May 12, 2018)

Well, as luck would have it, I had to repair a toilet today. LOL So, I was in the 'toilet' box and found exactly what I was talking about. I even found it in 2 flavors.... before the tear-apart and after. LOL

As you can see, it fits the VC perfectly and can leave the carb open or closed. Fits real sweet in a 19mm.


----------



## Hackerman (May 15, 2018)

OK, I finally got the power supply today and got a chance to play a little.

I am using this with a standard AC/DC power supply at 12v and 6 amps. The only other thing I am using is a toggle switch. It's rated 5 amps, not 6 but, since we are only using it as a momentary it should be fine. I would recommend a 6 amp is you have one.

Also, this is a momentary switch. That means it's never on unless you are HOLDING it on. This way, the induction heater board can not be left on by accident and start a fire.... which it would likely do if left on with nothing to heat.

SO... BE CAREFUL

Other than that, this puppy is working fine without the mosfet that pipes said was required. I think he isparanoid about charging batteries so he adds a lot of safety. As well he should when using these high amp batteries. Since we are not using batteries, it's only important to make sure the unit CAN NOT be left on by accident.

Either a pushbutton switch or a momentary toggle switch.

I would like to mount a switch inside the coil so that when you insert the VapCap, the heater goes on and when you remove it, it shuts off.

First prototype is working great with nothing more than the 14v, 6 amp power suppl yand a momentary 6 amp switch.

Heatup time to the second click is about 10 seconds. I would like to shorten that to about 4 or 5 seconds. 

Let me know if anyone has questions.


----------



## Hackerman (May 17, 2018)

I am trying to find a 10 amp tactile/momentary switch to use and I am having a problem finding a suitable switch  ( I bought an 8 amp power supply so I an just covering myself with a 10 amp switch).

Most switches that are rated at 10 amps are pretty heavy duty and the push button resistance is more than I want.

I am hoping to place a switch inside the coil so that the heater is activated when the VapCap is inserted into the coil. As it is now, it requires 2 hands to operate. One to hold the VC and one to operate the switch.

I suspect this is why pipes used the mosfet in his design. With the mosfet in the circuit, I could use any tactile microswitch.

I'll keep looking. Here is a shot of what I am using now for testing. Just a 12v,6amp power supply, a 5amp toggle/momentary switch and the heater board. I have the switch mounted to a piece of wood simply to make it easy to operate.

It does work. I am experimenting with how far to insert the VapCap into the coil. Not far enough and the little discs heat up too fast and the click comes early. Too deep and the stem gets too hot. I'm also trying a little of the old in-out with it while it heats. Once a proper insertion depth is established I'll need some kind of spacer to set the switch to the established depth.

Geeze, by the time I get this done, they will have the commercial version available online. LOL

Are you using yours, Hush?


----------



## Hackerman (May 19, 2018)

Playing around a little more today. First shot at an enclosed unit. Just a prototype. Trying to get a feel for what will work and what won't.

I didn't have room in this box to put the switch into the coil. And, there are certain problems that came up during testing like.... the VapCap tip gets so hot, it would melt the plastic button. So, a buffer of some kind, probably wood, will be required.

This one works OK. The coil sticks out just enough so I can easily access it and still, the lid closes. So,  I can hold the VapCap in my fingers while resting my hand on the push-button switch and it is now, a one-handed operation.

I could put a couple magnets in. Or, a leather strap to hold the 2 VapCaps in place. Maybe a place for a small storage jar so you can pack this up and take it with you on the go.

Like I said, just trying to get a feel for things and how they fit. Having some fun.

There's more to cannabis than getting high. For me, it's a hobby. LOL













EDIT: I Might add that this particular proto requires zero soldering. I found the 6 amp pushbutton switch at my local home depot and it has screw terminals. Albeit, I hate screw terminals and I like solder but if you can't solder, this is an option.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 28, 2018)

Hey gang, just wanted to update you on something.

I bought one of these cheapo ($50) dental induction heaters and it works great with a VapCap right out of the box.

Naturally, as soon as I got it, I had to take it apart and see what's up inside. Not the greatest workmanship I have ever seen but it is as good as it needs to be and,like I said, it works great.

Just turn it on ans stick the VapCap in about half or 3/4 deep into the opening. My first test took 11 seconds to first click and 13 to second click. The hit was awesome and the abv was nice and brown. The second heating took about 9 seconds.

I am doing some experimenting and I find placing a 10ml glass beaker into the cup makes a difference. Plus, there is a variable POT on the circuit board so I may have some tweak flexibility there. I'll update if I make any major improvements but, again, this puppy works pretty darn well right out of the box.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0114AD8TO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Hackerman (Jul 20, 2018)

Just FYI... If you own a VapCap you absolutely need to buy one of these SJK induction heaters. I don't even bother with the torch any more.

It's great because it's automatic. Stick the VC in the hole and she turns on. Pull it out and she goes to sleep. I love this thing. People at FC are buying it like crazy and everyone is thrilled.

USA purchase Amazon Prime is about $60. If you buy it direct from China and can wait a couple weeks, it's about $45.

I am totally thrilled with mine so I just thought I would pass that on.

I am in process of converting the little one I bought into a 12v car model. As soon as I get something solid on that, I'll post it.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 1, 2018)

I received my custom Phattpiggie VapCap stem today....


----------



## Andy Capp (Sep 2, 2018)

Hackerman said:


> I received my custom Phattpiggie VapCap stem today....


How’s it going Hackerman? I’m a couple of weeks into my DynaVap and love it, so I’m still new to all the custom accessories. I’m really looking into the induction heaters at the moment, how is your SJK still going ?? It seems like they make a great alternative but I read somewhere that the relay goes out on it. ( I think that was the part in mention ) I’m manual machinist by trade, and I do not understand how electricity works so making one myself is outta the question. I’ll be putting myself on a waiting list for a custom one but until then the dental wax heater would work. I am also open to suggestions.  I appreciate all of knowledge and R&D work you have accomplished. Thanks in advance.


----------

